# [German NR] Megaminx 1:10.45 avg by Christian Dirks



## 7942139101129 (Aug 15, 2011)

German Megaminx NR avg by Christian Dirks (me)  @Düsseldorf Open 2011.
Megaminx is a Mefferts 


Spoiler



Sebastian Weyer got the single NR (1:03) with my mefferts^^ ,
but his avg was only 1:12


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

Woah you turn so fast. Nice job!


----------

